# Dieses Jahr noch auf den Brocken?



## Hitzi (30. November 2003)

Moin,

mir schwebt da eine Sache durch den Kopf 

Dieses Jahr noch auf den Brocken ! oder ein anderer schöner Berg mit Aussagekraft 

Als Termin habe ich so den 28.12.03 im Hinterkopf  

Macht jemand mit??? Als Tourguide bin ich in der Region nicht zu gebrauchen. Habe aber schon einmal bei Schmuddelwetter ein Tour zum Brocken gemacht. War auch Dezember. War jedenfalls voll GEIL.
Ich krame mal ein Bild raus. Ging von der naheliegenden Talsperre an der ehemaligen Grenze los. Talsperrennamen sind für mich Schall und Rauch  

War es die Eckertalsperre??

Also, wer fährt mit??



Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## mischuwi (30. November 2003)

Das wird wohl die Eckertalsperre gewesen sein! Und dann schön über den berühten (oder war er berüchtigt?) Betonplattenweg immer nach oben bis zur Gulaschkanone.  

Wäre sehr gerne dabei, aber ich werde in der Zeit in höheren Gefilden verweilen. *freu* (Skiurlaub 26.12.-3.1.)!!!  Is ja auch durchaus ne Art von Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. Dezember 2003)

hello again,

tja, das hört sich ganz nach der "Brutaltour" zum Brocken an... 
Grob gesagt (aus meiner Erinnerung): Bad Harzburg, hoch zur Sennhütte, dann zur Eckertalsperre, über den Heinrich-Heine-Weg hoooooooooch... Aber dafür machts dann runter umso viel mehr Spass: Goetheweg, Torfhaus, Radauwasserfall, Bad Harzburg. Is schon schön, aber ich mag nicht bei -20°C, Orkanwinden und Schneefall diesen senkrecht in die Luft aufsteigenden Plattenweg hocheiern. Neenee, zum Glück hab ich da ne Ausrede, da ich an besagtem Datum im Ösi-Schnee bin... 
Ach ja, die genaue Tourbeschreibung müsste hier sein: http://highlights.harz-urlaub.de/biken/index.htm

p.s. Fehlen da nicht ein paar Bilder vom Samstach in der Gallerie?


----------



## h-walk (1. Dezember 2003)

Kenne mich nur relativ schlecht am Brocken aus (1 mal mit dem RR oben gewesen und einmal den Brocken-Marathon gelaufen), da ich aber zu besagter Zeit bei meinen Verwandten im Eichsfeld bin, wär ich vielleicht dabei. Wenn mein fu**ing RFC 02 dann endlich geliefert wurde und es veilleicht ein paar schöne Trails bergab gibt, auf jeden Fall ne nette Sache. Es müßten doch ein paar Harzer oder Biker aus dem Umland im Forum unterwegs sein, die dann ein bißchen Guide spielen könnten... 

Werde die Aktion mal im Auge behalten...


Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## Hitzi (1. Dezember 2003)

Jaja, 

ausreden über ausreden - Hab ichs mir doch gedacht  

Skiurlaub ist natürlich auch toll      
Apré Ski natürlich auch      

Aber hier geht es um handfestes MTB´en - hoch statt runter !!!!   

Ich werde diese Frage nochmal in ein anderes Forum posten, vielleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig  

@ H/WF-Honk - die anderen Bilder sind verwackelt oder zu dunkel - War schlechtes Licht oder besser gesagt die Kamera für solche Lichtverhältnisse nicht geeignet 


Sooo wie unten aufm Bild könnte es aussehen 


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (1. Dezember 2003)

mich kannst du nächstes jahr noch mal fragen


----------



## Kaiowana (1. Dezember 2003)

Mahlzeit werte Herrschaften,
tja, es ist mal wieder Zeit um Ecuh neidisch zu machen.

Am Donnersag abend fahren Tine und ich in den Harz.
Unsere Ziele sind klar definiert: 
Tour1: Eckerstaussee, Brocken, Heinrich-Heine-Weg, Ilsefälle, Plessenburg, Brocken, Goetheweg.
Tour2: Wolfswarte, Clausthaler Flutgraben, Hanskühnenburg, Tante Ju

Ich will Euch ja nicht ärgern, aber wir freuen mich schon darauf


----------



## NoFunAtAll (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Also ich hätte schon Lust mitzukommen
Der 28.12. passt mir auch voll gut.
Aber als Guide bin ich am allerwenigsten zu gebrauchen.
Immerhin weiss ich auf welche Autobahn ich muss;-)

Starte doch mal was im LMB, dann findet sich veilleicht
auch ein Guide

Gruß
NFAA


----------



## Rabbit (3. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es denn mit Startpunkt *Torfhaus* und dann die "Rund um den Brocken" Tour vom IBC-Trailfestival im Harz an Himmelfahrt in diesem Jahr:






Ob ich mich als Guide anbiete weiß ich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Das hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab ... OK, eigentlich nur vom Wetter 
Und ob es mir bei einem neblig verhangenem, eiskaltem Tag Spaß machen würde auf den Brocken zu fahren ... ich denke nicht.

Aber hier eine kurze Tourbeschreibung, falls ihr es durchziehen solltet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=439560#post439560

Ach so, noch ein Tip! Um die Tour abzukürzen (die Tage sind ja nicht mehr so lang), sollte man vom Heinrich-Heine-Weg vielleicht direkt die Zeterklippen ansteuern!!!!
Man verzichtet dann zwar auf den super Trail runter nach Ilsenburg, aber den fahren wir sicher wieder Himmelfahrt im kommenden Jahr 

Gruß,  
Harry


----------



## Beppo (3. Dezember 2003)

´nen schönen Gruß an die Tante...
Viel Spaß
Gruß,Beppo


----------



## Hitzi (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaiowana _
> *Am Donnersag abend fahren Tine und ich in den Harz.
> Unsere Ziele sind klar definiert:
> Tour1: Eckerstaussee, Brocken, Heinrich-Heine-Weg, Ilsefälle, Plessenburg, Brocken, Goetheweg.
> ...



Hi Kaiowana,

ist das nicht alles etwas zuviel für einen Abend???     
Und dann noch im dunkeln  
Da kann ja sonstwas passieren  

Nun gut, Spaß beiseite. Quasi bist Du jetzt unterwegs oder bist schon da  

Klar dass Du Dich freust, würde ich auch machen......

Und was hindert Dich am 28.12.??? Was fällt Dir für eine Ausrede ein??   

Mir fällt noch ein, dass ich nicht bei meterweisen Schnee auf der Piste fahre. Und die Hinfahrt mit dem Auto sollte auch gesichert sein. Das sollte kein Risiko darstellen. Das macht nämlich auch keinen Spaß   


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wie wäre es denn mit Startpunkt Torfhaus und dann die "Rund um den Brocken" Tour vom IBC-Trailfestival im Harz an Himmelfahrt in diesem Jahr:
> 
> 
> ...



Schade eigentlich Rabbit,

einen Tourguide könnten wir bestimmt gebrauchen. Die Beschreibung  in dem thread ist gut und kann dann ausgedruckt werden.

Ich wollte nicht gegen Mittag los, sondern zwischen 8.30 Uhr und 10.00 Uhr.

42 km, 1200 Hm lockeres Tempo sollte nicht mehr als 3 - 4 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Viele Pausen sind bei diesem Wetter eh nicht von Vorteil - weil Ar***kalt & Co.
Na und dann ist es ja höchstens 14/15 Uhr. Das dürfte wohl reichen in Bezug auf Dunkelheit, oder?

Woher hast Du die gute Karte?? Eingescannt?



Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Gordobar (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Hitzi,

findet die Tour am 28.12.03 statt? Oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Rabbit (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *
> 
> Schade eigentlich Rabbit,
> ...


Die Karte ist ein Screenshot und stammt aus dem digitalem Kartenwerk, den sog. Top50, die die Landesvermessungsämter ausgeben. Sollte aber auch über jeden gut sortierten Buchladen erhältlich sein.

Wenn Du eine gute Papierkarte suchst kann ich folgende empfehlen:
*
Wandern im Westharz
Topographische Karte 1:50.000 mit Wanderwegen

Herausgegeben vom LGN

ISBN 3-89435-616-2
*
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Janny (12. Dezember 2003)

Da würd' ich auch gerne mitfahren (am 28.12.). Aber nur, wenn jemand aus dem Hamburger Raum mich mit dem Auto mitnehmen kann. Sonst müßte ich schon mitten in der Nacht losradeln. Das macht ja auch keinen Spaß.
Tschö
Jan


----------



## NoFunAtAll (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Aus Buchholz kommst du?
Das ist ja geil, ich würde die Tour auch gerne
mitfahren, und wenn man die doch recht lange Fahrt zu zweit bestreitet, macht das soweiso mehr Spaß.
Ein großvolumiges Auto kann ich zur Verfügung stellen.

Also ich würde sagen wir warten mal die Entwicklung des
Threats ab und wenn die Tour stattfindet, können wir
ja weiter planen. Hoffentlich findet sich noch ein Guide.

Also denn
NFAA


----------



## Hitzi (15. Dezember 2003)

Moinsen.....

Uiiii    36 cm Schnee auf dem Brocken !!!

Sind die Wege da hoch eigentlich dann einigermassen befahrbar? 

Also bei so einem Wetter wie heute könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, die Veranstaltung abzublasen, da die Anfahrt überhaupt nicht planbar wäre.

Hier in Hannover lagen heute morgen 5 cm Schnne und die Radwege waren passierbar   

Sonst halte ich den Termin aufrecht     


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBa (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Hitzi: Habe dir eben eine PN geschrieben.

Ob man bei dem Schnne fahren kann- muß man am besten austesten 

sehe grade du kommt aus Hannover, das ist ja gar nicht sooo weit von mir weg!

Gruß Jonas


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JoBa _
> *@ Hitzi: Habe dir eben eine PN geschrieben.
> 
> Ob man bei dem Schnne fahren kann- muß man am besten austesten
> *



Also ich war heute ma kuchz im Hachz Bad Harzburg, Eckerstausee, Torfhaus und zurück...(ca. 3 Std.) und muss sagen, dass es wirklich nich ganz ohne ist. Auf dem Brocken angeblich 52cm Schnee!!!  ... Aber soweit bin ich nicht gekommen. Jedenfalls werden so ab 500hm Wege uphill teilweise echt unfahrbar, die im Sommer kein Problem sind - vor allem weil der überfelgentiefe Schnee schon ziemlich verharscht ist. Naja, bergrunter gehts, wenn man nicht grad Felgenbremser is  (ich brauche jedenfalls dringend neue beläge...)
Trotz allem solltet ihr unbedingt fahren - zumindest wenn das Wetter so spitze ist wie heute  - denn es macht riesig Spaß und man bleibt ganz bestimmt nich sauber (@hitzi  ) 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## JoBa (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von H/WF-Honk _
> *
> 
> Auf dem Brocken angeblich 52cm Schnee!!!
> ...



Auf gutes Wetter kan man nur hoffen!
Ich persönlich bin Disc-Bremser.
Hier steht es auch mit dem halben Meter Schnee!
Gut eingepackt und mit der richtigen Ausrüstung kann ich mir echt vorstellen das es SEHR spaßig wird!

Jonas


----------



## mischuwi (19. Dezember 2003)

Am 28.12. kann ich zwar nicht, aber ich werde sicherlich so Mitte-Ende Januar nen 1-Tages-Schnee-Trainingslager am Brocken einlegen, damit ich beim Iceman in Winterberg nicht gänzlich umvorbereitet bin!  
Demnach gebe ich mal die Woche vom 19.-25.1. als Ausweichtermin an! (Natürlich nur, wenn noch reichlich Schnee liegt und ich meine Spike-Reifen fertig habe  )

@Hitzi: Tschuldige, dass ich deinen Threat so übel mißbrauche, aber evtl. haste ja auch Interesse dich anzuschließen.


----------



## alexk (21. Dezember 2003)

Ich währ am 28.12. dabei.


----------



## Hitzi (22. Dezember 2003)

Moinsen,

warten wir mal die nächsten Tage ab was das Wetter mit uns so macht, gelle?

Eine Anfahrt bei Schneematsch oder sonstigem Winterspielchen macht keinen Spaß. Denn man kann den Termin meistens nicht einhalten und für die wartenden macht das keinen Spaß 

Ich will damit nix mies machen  Ich will da schon hoch ABER! Es sollte machbar sein und nicht ausarten.

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitmacht, geht es halt nicht  

Dann bleibt der Ausweichtermin von Mischuwi   


Schönes Fest

Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (23. Dezember 2003)

ich hoffe ihr habt Samstag die Bilder vom Brocken in den Nachrichten gesehen. Windgeschwindigkeit-Spitze 152 km/h 

Die Leute konnten sich nicht mehr auf den Beinen halten und ein Hund flog durchs Bild 

Naja viel Spaß ich hoffe ihr kommt heil zurück


----------



## Edith L. (24. Dezember 2003)

Naja, 

immerhin sollen dort bei diesem Sturm laut Bergwacht trotzdem noch einige Mountainbiker auf dem Brocken erscheinen sein!

Ich glaub aber das war am Sonntag. Da ging es doch windmässig erst richtig ab, oder?


----------



## Hitzi (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

ich hoffe, Ihr könnt alle schön Weihnachten feiern.

Ich liege mit Fieber und Grippe im Bett - Mist   

Somit fällt die Brockentour für mich aus    

Aber da war doch noch der Ausweichtermin von Mischuwi, oder??

Vielleicht sollten wir uns daran halten.


Ich wünsche Euch noch ein frohes Fest  


Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,


Fieber geht langsam zurück. Den Rest kriege ich auch noch hin.



Jedenfalls stimmt das Wetter am Bahnhof Brocken.

Aber es ist kein Biker zu sehen  


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (16. Januar 2004)

Gibt es irgendwelche Interessenten, die in der nächsten Zeit mit in den Brocken-Schnee wollen? 

Mein Equipment ist gestern fertig geworden.


----------

